# Blind woman says Uber driver refused to let her in car with service dog



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/bli...er-refused-let-car-service-dog-170759334.html


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"The past few days Ferris and I have had a little trouble with the ice, slipping around, so I was like, 'I'll just order an Uber today and pay the *half*-*mile* *to* *go* *to* *campus*,'" she told the news outlet._


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

She could’ve just ordered another car. So triggered.

But this doesn’t make it right. ADA is the law of the land. Driver should be deactivated.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Regardless of the distance she's traveling, she should've been picked up. Period. How can someone deny a ride to a blind woman with a legitimate service dog in such weather? I know I wouldn't.

By the way, it's the first time I've heard that drivers get two chances before getting deactivated


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

The company policy states that “driver-partners who engage in discriminatory conduct in violation of this legal obligation will lose their ability to use the Driver App.”

Unfortunately many uber drivers are illiterate. Their Inability to Decipher words prevents knowledge of company policy, state & federal laws.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

That's messed up, he should be deactivated at least a month for the first time if it's really a legally blind person with a guide dog.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> That's messed up, he should be deactivated at least a month for the first time if it's really a legally blind person with a guide dog.


Really?

She doesnt even have to be blind or have a dog, just make a claim and ubef/lyft would probably deactivate the driver


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> She could've just ordered another car.


This is what escapes me. File the complaint, yes, but, meanwhile, summon another Uber car...................or is she or her lawyer trying to make her look more pathetic. In these civil rights matters, lawyers and do-gooders do try to come up with "pathetic" appearing "victims".



Pax Collector said:


> By the way, it's the first time I've heard that drivers get two chances before getting deactivated


This is what I do not get. All of the propaganda-ER-uh-NOTICES that I have received both from F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* have indicated that should you even think of refusing a service animal, not only will you get de-activated no-questions-asked, you will be re-instated so that you can be de-activated A SECOND TIME, no questions asked.

You do this to cover your [donkey] in case you get sued over it. You then point to your policy of sacking the offending driver, no questions asked, and, you extricate yourself from the suit. The plaintiff is left to sue a driver who sleeps in his six year old Camry on which he owes substantial money to the Buy Here/Pay Here lot from which he purchased it.



ECOMCON said:


> Unfortunately many uber drivers are illiterate. Their Inability to Decipher words prevents knowledge of company policy, state & federal laws.


More than one driver like that is actually aware of the laws, rules, regulations and policies, but does not care. Some of these drivers are playing the odds, which, when it comes to the disabled, at least, _*really ain't none too good*_. The disabled WILL complain, and, there are plenty of lawyers and do-gooders who will take up their cause, often at no cost to the plaintiff. When the disabled walk into whatever tribunal is handling this, said disabled have the immediate sympathy of the aforementioned tribunal.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is what escapes me. File the complaint, yes, but, meanwhile, summon another Uber car...................or is she or her lawyer trying to make her look more pathetic. In these civil rights matters, lawyers and do-gooders do try to come up with "pathetic" appearing "victims".
> 
> This is what I do not get. All of the propaganda-ER-uh-NOTICES that I have received both from F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* have indicated that should you even think of refusing a service animal, not only will you get de-activated no-questions-asked, you will be re-instated so that you can be de-activated A SECOND TIME, no questions asked.
> 
> ...


.....said the cab driver. LOLlayful:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> .....said the cab driver. LOLlayful:


.................and your point is___________________________________________________________?

Prithee, Sirrah, do be aware that I also drive UberX. I must use a different vehicle, but I do drive it, as well as Uber Taxi. Uber has taxis in my market.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The problem is that Uber does not care. When something like this egregious act happens the driver is not deactivated until he does it again and is reported. At the same time people lie about this and get another driver fired.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .................and your point is___________________________________________________________?


Haha, u just made it. Thxs


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> By the way, it's the first time I've heard that drivers get two chances before getting deactivated


I wondered the same thing. My thought was the driver contacted Rohit first and complained that a pax was trying to access the vehicle with an wet animal that was covered in mud & snow.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> H*uh?*aha, u just made it. Thxs


FIFY


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/bli...er-refused-let-car-service-dog-170759334.html


I was driver #3 for a woman in a similar situation in Boston last spring. I explained how to get credit for the cancel fees and she interrupted saying she knew how after several months on Uber. While she was calm, I was very angry about the way people treat others.

Shameful.

And please, don't flame me with the "I'm allergic" crap. If you can't survive the rare service animal, this is NOT a job for you.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

#DoubleTrouble


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I'd ride the pax and dog, no questions...but her offering a service dog certificate for the dog does not ring true...I'd think someone with a real service dog should know there is no such certificates and no need to have one.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> And please, don't flame me with the "I'm allergic" crap. If you can't survive the *rare* service animal, this is NOT a job for you.


 (emphasis added)

Get an allergy and you will see just how much "crap" it is.

As you assert that the service animal is "rare", this means that in over ninety-five per-cent of the cases, the allergic driver can perform the tasks that this business requires. There are enough non-allergic drivers out there that one of them could handle the dog and the customer would not have to wait an inordinate amount of time for a ride.

If you are going to tell an allergic driver that he can not do this job, will you also tell a driver who must use crutches that he can not do this job, because he can not help an elderly lady on her walker and put the walker into the trunk?

(Hint: You can get a hack licence in the Capital of Your Natoin if you must use crutches. The Hack Office knows that you can not assist and load mobility devices, even though the law specifically requires the cab driver to do this. Ask me how I know this.)

If the drivers did not cover her request because they simply did not want to be bothered with the dog, that is a different matter (although I do have some sympathy for drivers who must spend time (READ: money) cleaning up dog hair).


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Why is this still a thing? The riders should just start suing the drivers and we will see how long these scrubs last. A nice $1000 fine plus attorney and court costs should do the job.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TBone said:


> The riders should just start suing the drivers.


When you consider the number of Uber and Lyft drivers who are sleeping in their cars, I would guess that it would be a waste of time, as most drivers are judgment-proof.



TBone said:


> A nice $1000 fine plus attorney and court costs should do the job.


If you are going to bring them before a tribunal and actually fine them, instead of a civil action as you suggested _*supra*_, that might be different, although it would do nothing for the person denied a ride.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Had a dog with blind person on Sunday
No problem with both, very well behaved dog... problem was the shedding of hair from the dog... took 1 hour to clean and opened up the doors and windows for 1 hour


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> I'd ride the pax and dog, no questions...


 what the?.......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ca


Another Uber Driver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/bli...er-refused-let-car-service-dog-170759334.html


Is she sure it was an uber driver ?

Can she describe him ?

Spot him in a lineup ?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

nutzareus said:


> She could've just ordered another car. So triggered.
> 
> But this doesn't make it right. ADA is the law of the land. Driver should be deactivated.


Just because it's the law of the land does not make it right.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

"Mollie Baland has a rare eye condition that doesn't allow her to see things unless they are very close to her, she told Denver news station KMGH. Baland, a student at Regis University in Denver, has a guide dog, Ferris, to help her navigate."

"But when the driver pulled up and saw Baland with Ferris, she said he refused to let them into the car."

If she is so blind, how does she know that there was an Über there to pick her up? Please don't tell me Ferris is a talking dog and spilled the beans on the driver.

.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Just because it's the law of the land does not make it right.


No, it doesn't. But it does make it enforceable.

Wouldn't it be nice if we only had to obey laws we thought were right? Oh, wait...! Apparently that's what some of us do!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

She 


Who is John Galt? said:


> "Mollie Baland has a rare eye condition that doesn't allow her to see things unless they are very close to her, she told Denver news station KMGH. Baland, a student at Regis University in Denver, has a guide dog, Ferris, to help her navigate."
> 
> "But when the driver pulled up and saw Baland with Ferris, she said he refused to let them into the car."
> 
> ...


should just WEAR THE GLASSES ALREADY !


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mbd said:


> problem was the shedding of hair from the dog... took 1 hour to clean and opened up the doors and windows for 1 hour


Time equals money in almost every business; it goes double for this one. Why should a driver have to eat the cost of cleaning up after someone else?



mmn said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we only had to obey laws we thought were right? Oh, wait...! Apparently that's what some of us do!


There are more people who do this than many would care to admit. In many cases, those who have sworn to uphold the law encourage them to do so.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When you consider the number of Uber and Lyft drivers who are sleeping in their cars, I would guess that it would be a waste of time, as most drivers are judgment-proof.


LMAO! And I'd bet a whole slew of them don't have car insurance either. Hell it's probably not even their vehicle.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Time equals money in almost every business; it goes double for this one. Why should a driver have to eat the cost of cleaning up after someone else?


Because that's what the job is.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Because that's what the job is.


This is _*FALSE*_*.* The job is not to lose money and waste time. The job is to take from Point A to Point B and not only recover your costs in doing so, but also turn a profit in doing so. We have what is called a capitalistic economic system. In a capitalistic economic system, the consumer pays the cost of doing business.

Perhaps TNC work is not for you. You might be happier doing charity, activist work or in some Ideal Socialist Paradise Model Dream State. Venezuela used to be nice this time of year, but, given the news stories there lately..................although, given the tone of your response, a repressive dictatorship might be for you..........OH, WAIT! ..........most of these Ideal Socialist Paradise Model Dream States _*are*_ repressive dictatorships.........


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i know there is a lot of fake service dogs, but this isnt cool if she is obviously blind. iv picked up a few blind and deaf pax in my time. never refused and im allergic to dogs.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is _*FALSE*_*.* The job is not to lose money and waste time. The job is to take from Point A to Point B and not only recover your costs in doing so, but also turn a profit in doing so. We have what is called a capitalistic economic system. In a capitalistic economic system,* the consumer pays the cost of doing business.*
> 
> Perhaps TNC work is not for you. You might be happier doing charity, activist work or in some Ideal Socialist Paradise Model Dream State. Venezuela used to be nice this time of year, but, given the news stories there lately..................although, given the tone of your response, a repressive dictatorship might be for you..........OH, WAIT! ..........most of these Ideal Socialist Paradise Model Dream States _*are*_ repressive dictatorships.........


I love enlightening people. As you pointed out, the consumer is paying you for a clean car.


----------



## PAXinLove (Jan 28, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> The company policy states that "driver-partners who engage in discriminatory conduct in violation of this legal obligation will lose their ability to use the Driver App."
> 
> Unfortunately many uber drivers are illiterate. Their Inability to Decipher words prevents knowledge of company policy, state & federal laws.


Ignorance of law is no excuse.



Emp9 said:


> i know there is a lot of fake service dogs, but this isnt cool if she is obviously blind. iv picked up a few blind and deaf pax in my time. never refused and im allergic to dogs.


I have never heard of a fake service dog. Can you post a pic next time you see one?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

PAXinLove said:


> Ignorance of law is no excuse.
> 
> I have never heard of a fake service dog. Can you post a pic next time you see one?


Ppl try to bring a pet as a emotional support animal.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> I love enlightening people. As you pointed out, the consumer is paying you for a clean car.


You need to enlighten yourself. Unless there is a massively large surge, the customer with his shedding dog who is taking a minimum trip is paying neither to me nor to Uber the forty dollars that would be adequate compensation for my hauling him and cleaning up after him and his shedding dog. If the customer is, in fact, paying that in your market, I need to move there.

Other than that, the customer is paying to be hauled from Point A to Point B ONLY. Anything else costs extra.

DIPSO FACTO, QED: The customer is not paying me for a clean car.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

My policy is to refuse any pax carrying service crabs.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> My policy is to refuse any pax carrying service crabs.


At $10 a dozen,
Shake hands with a millionaire !



PAXinLove said:


> Ignorance of law is no excuse.


OK Dad


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You need to enlighten yourself. Unless there is a massively large surge, the customer with his shedding dog who is taking a minimum trip is paying neither to me nor to Uber the forty dollars that would be adequate compensation for my hauling him and cleaning up after him and his shedding dog. If the customer is, in fact, paying that in your market, I need to move there.
> 
> Other than that, the customer is paying to be hauled from Point A to Point B ONLY. Anything else costs extra.
> 
> DIPSO FACTO, QED: The customer is not paying me for a clean car.


The fact remains the consumer is paying for it, you just don't want to do it. Businesses have overhead.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> The fact remains the consumer is paying for it,


No, the customer is not paying for it. Were he paying, most drivers would not be complaining about it.



Demon said:


> you just don't want to do it*, unless you are properly compensated for it*.


FIFY



Demon said:


> Businesses have overhead.


If you actually understood that, you would not be replying to me as you are.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, the customer is not paying for it. Were he paying, most drivers would not be complaining about it.
> 
> FIFY
> 
> If you actually understood that, you would not be replying to me as you are.


So you're moving the goalposts and arguing your opinion. I'm talking about facts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> So you're moving the goalposts and arguing your opinion


I am doing nothing of the kind.



Demon said:


> I'm talking about facts.


You are doing nothing of the kind.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am doing nothing of the kind.
> 
> You are doing nothing of the kind.


You moved the goal post from saying that the customer doesn't pay to the customer doesn't pay enough, and it's also your opinion that the customer doesn't pay enough. Stop lying about what you wrote.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

The Uber policy is that if a driver knowingly denies a service dog, they get perm deactivated first time (do not pass go, do not collect 200 dollars). However, if it's simply a plausible complaint, it's on the second time that they get perm deactivated. Let's say for a second though, that instead of stopping and talking with her, he just saw the dog and kept driving, then she called in. He'd say it was because he couldn't see her, had to go to bathroom, his car was on fire, whatever.. She'd make a plausible complaint that it was the service dog, but Uber could say, well, it probably was the dog, but if he never stopped, he wouldn't know for sure it was a service dog or not, and then give him the warning and one more chance.

However, that's not what happened, so, in this case, he SHOULD have been deactivated the first time (as he clearly knew it was a service dog). Uber is violating it's own policy (let's be honest though, how many of us are genuinely surprised by that...). What Uber hasn't taken into consideration though, is that, due to their agreement the California association for the blind (or whatever that group was called that sued them), if someone from there decides to make waves, they could theoretically be found in violation of the agreement (which now has the effect of a court order as it was accepted by the judge). If someone there decides to make trouble for them, it wouldn't be good.

I doubt they will in this case (although believe me, their attorneys are well aware of that option), but it's something Uber needs to be aware of if they keep violating their own policy (especially one that they had to put in place because of a settlement).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> You moved the goal post from saying that the customer doesn't pay to the customer doesn't pay enough, and it's also your opinion that the customer doesn't pay enough.


Perhaps reading comprehension is not one of your stronger suits (or longer, either). If you actually took the trouble to read the post, you would glean that failure to pay adequately is tantamount to failure to pay. If you ride a cab; the meter reads ten dollars; you throw eight dollars on the front seat; you get out; you have failed to pay.

My statements are below, for your reference.

Do they conflict with your antics from under-the-bridge?



Another Uber Driver said:


> Unless there is a massively large surge, the customer with his shedding dog who is taking a minimum trip is paying neither to me nor to Uber the forty dollars that would be adequate compensation for my hauling him and cleaning up after him and his shedding dog.
> 
> Other than that, the customer is paying to be hauled from Point A to Point B ONLY. Anything else costs extra.
> 
> The customer is not paying me for a clean car.





Another Uber Driver said:


> No, the customer is not paying for it. Were he paying, most drivers would not be complaining about it.





Demon said:


> and it's also your opinion that the customer doesn't pay enough.


_*OPINION?*_ How does a dilletante tell me what is fact and what is opinion in this business?

........or is this more antics from under-the-bridge?



Demon said:


> Stop lying about what you wrote.


^^^^^^^^Stop lying about what I wrote\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Demon said:


> As you pointed out, the consumer is paying you for a clean car.


Under the bridge, of course, lying about your imagined fish is part of the game.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps reading comprehension is not one of your stronger suits (or longer, either). If you actually took the trouble to read the post, you would glean that failure to pay adequately is tantamount to failure to pay. If you ride a cab; the meter reads ten dollars; you throw eight dollars on the front seat; you get out; you have failed to pay.
> 
> My statements are below, for your reference.
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming everything I said by providing your posts. When you don't know what reading is, and don't know the difference between facts and opinions it's easy to see how you got so triggered.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Demon said:


> Thanks for confirm*disprov*ing everything I said by providing your posts..


FIFY



Demon said:


> When you*I* don't know what reading is, and don't know the difference between facts and opinions it's easy to see how you got*I get* so triggered.


FIFY


----------

